# Canon EOS 400D Replacement



## JonBattle (Apr 17, 2013)

My friend's 400D is broken/toast etc. What new Canon product has similar function? What non-Canon product has similar functions? Thanks.


----------



## Overread (Apr 17, 2013)

Well the 400D is the older Rebel series camera body so honestly any rebel series camera in the Canon line would easily replace it. Of course there are higher bodies that your friend could upgrade to if they have the budget and some second hand options as well. It depends if they want new or will consider second hand as well as to how much money they can spend. 

They can't get another branded product since it won't work with their lenses* however if they only have the kit lens from the 400D then they'd be free to consider other ranges such as Nikon if they wished - really depends upon them, what they currently own and what they want to do as well as their budge.t 


*without fiddling with adaptors that might not enable all features of the lens


----------



## IaR17 (Apr 19, 2013)

Overread said:


> Well the 400D is the older Rebel series camera body so honestly any rebel series camera in the Canon line would easily replace it. Of course there are higher bodies that your friend could upgrade to if they have the budget and some second hand options as well. It depends if they want new or will consider second hand as well as to how much money they can spend.
> 
> They can't get another branded product since it won't work with their lenses* however if they only have the kit lens from the 400D then they'd be free to consider other ranges such as Nikon if they wished - really depends upon them, what they currently own and what they want to do as well as their budge.t
> 
> *without fiddling with adaptors that might not enable all features of the lens



I fully agreen!

what lenses do he use? Aps-c or FF?  What type of photography does he do?


----------



## KmH (Apr 19, 2013)

The current offerings in that Canon line are the:
600D - Canon EOS Rebel T3i 18 MP CMOS Digital SLR Camera and DIGIC 4 Imaging with EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Lens

650D - Canon EOS Rebel T4i 18.0 MP CMOS Digital SLR with 18-55mm EF-S IS II Lens 

Canon offers a new camera (they claim it's the smallest/lightest DSLR) - Canon EOS Rebel SL1 18.0 MP CMOS Digital SLR with 18-55mm EF-S IS STM Lens

And their most basic DSLR - Canon EOS Rebel T3 12.2 MP CMOS Digital SLR with 18-55mm IS II Lens and EOS HD Movie Mode (Black) 

In Nikon's lineup, on a performance/feature basis the D5000 series would be the closest to the 600D/650D.

Pentax makes some nice cameras in that range, as does Sony.


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 19, 2013)

Incidentally, for entry level bodies, Canon uses the xxxD nomenclature in Europe, but they use the Rebel Txi nomenclature in North America.  The 600D and the Rebel T3i are the same camera... it just depends on where you live.  They only do this with entry level bodies... not mid-range or pro bodies.

The 500D in Europe was the T1i in North America.  
550D = T2i
600D = T3i
650D = T4i
700D = T5i (which was just released and is the latest in their consumer/entry price range... it's currently their highest end body in that range.)

Canon introduces a new body in that range approximately once per year (mid-range and pro bodies are updated much less often.)  Next year I'm sure they'll announce a 750D / T6i (but the T5i was "just" released and some stores are only just beginning to have them in stock.)  So the 650D/T4i was their top of the consumer range "last year" and the 600D/T3i was the year before that.  They still market and sell the T3i but the T2i and T1i have been discontinued.


----------

